# Fort Worth Night Riders- June 13th



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I met up with the Fort Worth Night Riders for their Sunday night ride... 

It's a 15 mile ride that has a few pub stops along the way...We started at the Chat Room Bar and hit one English pub and two Irish pubs.There is a one beer limit at each stop.

We had 25 people. We started at 7:30pm and finished at 11:00..

Two of the bars we stopped at allowed us to bring our bikes inside...

Everyone obeyed traffic laws and the only problem was a flat on one of bikes...

It was a nice relaxing time


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

A few more


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Between you and Arby I am sensing a theme......


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Between you and Arby I am sensing a theme......



It was fun...I rode 80 miles yesterday morning so this was just a nice relaxing couple of hours on a bike


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

nice!

there's a full moon ride on gravel roads, I think this Friday (?) - I'll confirm and post up in the TX forum.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Please approach Jonathan McMillian and utter the phrase "boo barf cheese whistle tip fur whacker"

You will get a reaction.


----------



## lonelobo (Sep 17, 2009)

*By any other name*

In New Orleans, this would be called a Pub Crawl.


----------

